# Annual Threat Assessment



## mike_cos (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the answer to government cuts planned for the future, obviously it did not take this report to make it ... imagine what you think? The security of the United States will be moreat risk than it was?

"...The pace at which our strategic and operating environments evolve is increasing – offering advantage to those actors which are most agile and able to seize new opportunities or mitigate emerging risks. This advantage amplifies the ability of single actors to alter the strategic environment.* Global austerity measures will impact the military and intelligence capability of strategic partners, further amplifying the risk to U. S. interest.*"...


----------

